
Go and OpenCV - mooreds
https://gocv.io/
======
laex
Looks great!! Can it can load and play mp4 files ?

~~~
mooreds
Hiya,

I wasn't able to find that support, but I am no expert.

Can you explain your use case?

~~~
geezerjay
Well, to process video streams in computer vision applications.

~~~
mooreds
Ah, the demo I saw pulled in a camera feed and processed it, but it's not
clear to me what formats are supported.

~~~
geezerjay
Support for mp4, or any other video format, isn't necessarily related directly
to how camera feeds are handled. Video files are extensively used to test and
benchmark cv applications. It's far easier, faster, and more convenient to
feed a collection of video streams to your module instead of enabling a
camera, which may require deploying the whole application, and capture the
same sort of scene over and over again.

